# Miter Saw Stand Extended Fence Placement



## MrStyle (Aug 30, 2013)

I just finished up a simple miter saw stand this weekend based on this basic plan (

The stand has 2 wings that are 48 inches on each side and I and need to attach the fence to each wing.

I am wondering if the extended fences should be placed flush with the fence on the miter saw or setback a 1/16th of an inch…

Any thoughts?


----------



## pjped (Feb 25, 2011)

Some will say to put it back even up to 1/4 to 3/8", but I like to make both wings flush with the saw fence, so my wing top surfaces are independent of the arms below, and with oversize and counterbored holes I can align them all easily as I begin each important project.

I loosen the low-profile bolts (from stafast) that fasten the wing surfaces and clamp a long straight level against the mitre-saw's aluminum fence, then I clamp the wings (top surfaces with integral fences) against the level, when all is aligned I tighten the low-profile bolts and I'm good for several months.


----------

